# Videos like this make me want to ride



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like some nice singletrack. It's funny in New England I'm so used to the technical trails (huge rocks everywhere) it's rare to find paths that smooth through the woods anywhere :lol: Plus it's always fun to ride with the doggies, as long as they don't go for the spokes. 

Brian, you ever take your GoPro mountain biking?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

That's good stuff!  My understanding is that kingdom trails in VT has some smooth flowy stuff like that.  Not sure about the drops and what not though.  If want to be doing riding like that you may want to consider a slightly beefier bike than a lightweight xc bike. 

I have taken my GoPro out a couple of times.  I didn't really get anything awesome though.  I've found that to make a really good POV video you need to shoot a bunch of different angles to make it interesting (like the video above), I'm usually more interested in riding...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

I like the rawness of this one:


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 21, 2011)

That's some mountain biking super highway stuff!  Looks way fun!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got some video from the Kingdom (although my GoPro crapped out just as we got to the best flowy dh trail - Kitchell).  I tried to get at least a couple of different angles:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2011)

That dog is fast!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

I like the view from the back of the helmet!


----------



## massbmx (Jun 22, 2011)

Pretty sweet, and that dog is awesome!  The guy should of strapped a gopro to him too.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I have taken my GoPro out a couple of times.  I didn't really get anything awesome though.  I've found that to make a really good POV video you need to shoot a bunch of different angles to make it interesting (like the video above), I'm usually more interested in riding...



Here's a great example of using multiple camera angles to keep things interesting.  Seeing a couple minutes of the same view get's old quick, IMHO.


----------



## Nick (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool video. I've played around with video editing earlier but I've got to do it some more. I'm runnign Vegas on my computer. They have some cool effects there.


----------



## prophet0426 (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't imagine riding stuff that flowy and smooooooooth...  Especially on a DH bike.


----------

